# Rover



## John Burnette (Sep 4, 2009)

I need help identifying a Rover bicycle.  Single speed, coaster brake, skip tooth chain.  Looks more like a schwinn new world racer than a touring bike.

I'd post photos but I don't know how (new here...)

While I'm here, I'd love to have a pointer to either a shop which will restore saddles or sell authentic looking reproductions.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 4, 2009)

You've got me really curious.  I've got a Rover in the basement.  Nothing fancey, it's a 35 or 36 ladie's model.  There's a serial number on the bottom of the bottom bracket.  From there you can get the date of it narrowed down.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, and mine was actually made by Colson.


----------



## 1925Humber (Sep 16, 2009)

*Seat help..*

If it's any use, I have successfully made a new leather seat for one of my older Brooks saddles. All I did was find a nice piece of hide (at least 3/16 thick),cut a couple of inches oversize from the original, soak well in water & spend an hour
stretching & coaxing into shape over the original. When you're happy that it has formed roughly with the contours, use spring clamps (with padding) to hold in place (either under or over the dilapidated original) while it dries. I even sat on mine for an hour to help form the shape whilst resting on the seat frame.
I left it several weeks before further working on mine. When dried thoroughly,
match up to seat frame & compare original before final cutting to size.
You might want to glue a piece of tough canvas to the underside at this point,
which is seen on originals. This helps strengthen & to keep the shape under rider weight.Use spray on upholsterers glue, or liquid hide glue from Home Depot.
Final minor shaping can still be done by dampening target areas.
When happy, use bifurcated copper/steel rivets (split rivets, like the originals) to attach to seat frame.

     HTH  Jim
.


----------

